# Felt 70



## ceo32312 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on my first road bike? i looked around ant the best one i could find was the F70 in my price range. 

What are your thoughts? any aftermarket must haves?

thanks!


----------



## running_farmer (Feb 20, 2005)

I would not buy a just on price.I have a felt f-55and s22 both are good bikes, saddles are cheap and were replaced right away.getting back to fit i bought a trek 5200 and hated it no matter what we changed. once you get over the newness its fit.good luck


----------

